#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  ΠΕΑ σε διαμέρισμα κτιρίου χωρίς σύσταση οριζοντίου

## ps.arch

Σε μία πολυκατοικία στην οποία δεν έχει γίνει σύσταση οριζοντίου (ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι ένας) μπορούμε να βγάλουμε ΠΕΑ για ένα διαμέρισμα (συγκεκριμένα για αυθαίρετη κατοικία στο δώμα η οποία έχει τακτοποιηθεί με τον 4178) ή θα πρέπει να γίνει ένα ΠΕΑ για όλο το κτίριο;

----------


## Xάρης

Δες τον ορισμό της "κτηριακής μονάδας" που δίνεται στην §2 του άρθρου 2 του Ν.4122/13:
"«Κτιριακή μονάδα»: τμήμα, όροφος ή διαμέρισμα εντός κτιρίου, που έχει σχεδιαστεί ή υποστεί μετατροπή ώστε να χρησιμοποιείται χωριστά."
Δεν μιλά για οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία. Κριτήριο είναι να αποτελεί διαμέρισμα που να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται χωριστά.

Υπάρχουν παλιές οικοδομές με πολλά διαμερίσματα διαφόρων ιδιοκτητών στις οποίες δεν υπάρχει σύσταση οριζοντίου. Εκεί δηλαδή τι γίνεται;

----------

ps.arch

----------

